# RCP excel



## Guest (19. Sep 2008)

Hallo,

gibt es von rcp framwork aus schon einen mechanismus von dem man tabellen nach excel exportieren kann...
oder wie würdet ihr es am besten machen?


----------



## foobar (19. Sep 2008)

Am einfachsten geht das mit Apache POI


----------



## Wildcard (19. Sep 2008)

Je nach Anforderungen kannst du auch OpenOffice.org in dein Programm integrieren und damit Excel Tabellen exportieren.
Ist natürlich ein großer Broken, kann dafür aber auch wesentlich mehr.


----------



## vogella (22. Sep 2008)

Das hier ist nicht Eclipse spezifisch: 


Excel lesen und schreiben mit Java


----------



## dzim (22. Sep 2008)

Lars - also mein Vorgänger - beschreibt auf seiner HP in einem Tutorial auch, wie du Excel ins Eclipse integrieren kannst - als OLE-Programm...

Ich würde allerdings auch OpenOffice vorziehen - das steht auf den gängisten Plattformen zur Verfügung - obwohl ich gerade zugeben muss, dass ich nicht weiß, wie man das einbindet 
@Wildcard: Anleitung? Ja? Wo?

Die schnellste Variante - also aus Performance-Sicht - ist sicher, das du dir nen XML erstellst, dass du verarbeiten willst. Dann erstellst du dir auf Basis eines musterhaft vorgefertigten ODS-Dokuments ein XSL-Stylesheet und jagst Saxon über dein XML und das Stylescheet und wirfst das Resultat - also die content.xml des ODS-Dok in dein Template hinein und speicherst es wohin du willst.
Ist allerding auch durchaus ein hässlicher Aufwand, wenn du nur mal eben bestehende Excel-Tabellen bearbeiten willst... Und nicht Daten in ODS einfach abspeichern willst. Und der Aufwand beim anpassen... naja...

Ach so: JODConverter sei Dank kannst du auch einen im Server-Mode gestarteten OpenOffice sagen, dass es ODS nach Excel oder PDF oder so konvertieren soll (geht auch ohne JODConverter über die UNO(?)-API, aber die ist riesig, hässlich und schlecht Dokumentiert... Aber so was ist man ja schon gewöhnt...)

Ok, jetzt hab ich Haufenweise Müll fabriziert, der dir Vermutlich nicht so viel bringt....
Na was sollst.

Bis die Tage...


----------



## foobar (22. Sep 2008)

Hier gibts nen Wrapper für Uno und ein Plugin um OOO in Eclipse einzubinden: http://ubion.ion.ag/solutions/004niceofficeaccess


----------



## Wildcard (22. Sep 2008)

Mit besagtem UNO Wrapper ist es ein Kinderspiel OOo in Eclipse einzubinden (Denn Wrapper würde ich auf jeden Fall dem blanken UNO vorziehen, das ist einfach ein Krampf). UNO stellt eine Office Bean bereit mit der sich OOo in jede Swing Applikation einbinden lässt. Das packst du dann in einen SWT_AWT Wrapper und das war's eigentlich schon. Danach nur noch die Actions bei bedarf umbiegen, oder sich am NOA4E PlugIn orientieren.


----------



## dzim (23. Sep 2008)

klingt interessant.
merk ich mir.

Danke @all


----------

